# New baby boy



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Beulah had a beautiful buckling last night at 8:30. She didn't make it. He was stuck for two hours and passed during her csection. But her buckling is doing great and I think will make it. I'm beyond devastated right now with the loss of my beloved Beulah, but this little guy hopefully will bring some joy back for me. My dog, Petie has taken over as surrogate mom lol he loves the little baby. So gentle and sweet to him.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

So sorry about Beulah. I’m glad at least you were able to save her son. Best wishes.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

He’s such a handsome little guy! He’ll keep you busy that’s for sure.
He’ll be a great companion to your other boy once he’s big enough to hold his own.
He’s Beulah’s gift to you, he’ll bring you a lot of joy.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry about Beulah  . She left you a handsome little guy.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I am grieving for you so much about Beulah. But it was obvious to all of us that you made her very happy. 

This little guy is so cute. I love his mask and I'm so glad you have a piece of her!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you all. He’s a sweet little guy just like his mama was. His tail wags all the time and he and my dog are already best friends. My dog is mothering him and taking good care of him. I’m so happy he’s ok!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. 

What a cute kid.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And how is Beulahs little boy? He looks so cute and healthy. How are you doing?


----------



## Ivy Green Farms (Mar 5, 2021)

I’m so sorry to hear about your loss! So glad the little guy survived to continue her legacy, I hope he brings you much love and entertainment


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How's Beulah's baby doing?


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

He's doing great!! I ended up selling him to a good friend of mine, so I can see him whenever I want. And they send me pics too. He's very loved and growing fast! He's such a sweet boy. 
Bennys new parents also have two dogs. One is a bulldog and he always wants to share bennys bottle lol! You can see Benny in the background of this pic.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So glad you could home him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

